# Pottery shop sink solids



## chrissmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I am looking for input on the interception of solids (silt) on a sink that services a pottery shop sink. First of all, is interception necessary?, how might I go about it? and are there code requirements in the state of Massachusetts?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nah, your good. No code about that. Just dump it into an s trap


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't trap it period. It's just a pottery sink.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I wouldn't trap it period. It's just a pottery sink.


 Your right.:thumbsup:

Sorry, I wasn't thinking.


----------



## chrissmith (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pottery sink*

In Massachusetts anyway and I assumed the rest of the civilized world every sink with very few exeptions needs to be trapped and vented.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

chrissmith said:


> In Massachusetts anyway and I assumed the rest of the civilized world every sink with very few exeptions needs to be trapped and vented.


Am I getting stupid or what? Did I miss something here?

The answers to his post don't make sense ... Sounds like replies to a DIY.
But I checked profile ... Looks Legit ... I did not see an intro posted.
So maybe I'm wrong. Pottery Sink Trap?
I have done a lot of dental work -- would not a plaster trap suffice
for clay slick? Sorry if this post pisses anybody off.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

chrissmith said:


> I am looking for input on the interception of solids (silt) on a sink that services a pottery shop sink. First of all, is interception necessary?, how might I go about it? and are there code requirements in the state of Massachusetts?


Of course there are code requirements in the state of Massachusetts.

Aren't you a licensed professional bound by the code? If you are, why wouldn't you have a code book?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

chrissmith said:


> I am looking for input on the interception of solids (silt) on a sink that services a pottery shop sink. First of all, is interception necessary?, how might I go about it? and are there code requirements in the state of Massachusetts?


We have a couple of pottery traps that we have to clean out at least once a year... I would say it's extremely important to have an interceptor.


----------



## chrissmith (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pottery traps*

I am hoping that someone can enlighten me on plaster traps or pottery traps. I have never seen one. Who manufactures them? What material are they made with?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

chrissmith said:


> I am hoping that someone can enlighten me on plaster traps or pottery traps. I have never seen one. Who manufactures them? What material are they made with?


Go on Google type in plaster, pottery traps

Here is one of many
http://www.net32.com/ec/plaster-traps-liners-laboratory-products-l-511-873


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

chrissmith said:


> I am looking for input on the interception of solids (silt) on a sink that services a pottery shop sink. First of all, is interception necessary?, how might I go about it? and are there code requirements in the state of Massachusetts?


 Not a plumber^^


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Not a plumber^^



Hey Realiveplumber,

I have an idea. Why don't we both fly over there, pay him to watch us install it, and then buy him lunch? Cause, I swear to god, i have nothing better to do.:blink:


----------

